# Uniworld River cruises in Europe



## Joyce (Jun 22, 2008)

I've heard these are the best river cruises and that the fare includes all the land excursions. i am very sensitive to noises and wonder if one can hear or feel the noise of the motor. We would like to go from Amsterdam to Vienna. what would be a good time of year to go? Are the rooms heated? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jun 22, 2008)

We did the cruise from Nuremberg to Budapest.  I do not recall hearing engine noise - the rooms were very comfortable.  I _do_ remember being charged for a selection of excursions though.


----------

